

Revealed: How US and UK spy agencies defeat Internet privacy and security  - gjenkin
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-gchq-encryption-codes-security?CMP=ema_565&et_cid=48048&et_rid=7288831&Linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.theguardian.com%2fworld%2f2013%2fsep%2f05%2fnsa-gchq-encryption-codes-security

======
malandrew

        "Knowledge that GCHQ exploits these products and the scale 
        of our capability would raise public awareness generating 
        unwelcome publicity for us and our political masters."
    

"our political masters"?! If that is the kind of language bandied around the
NSA and GHCQ, you can be sure that people probably don't question the
authority of those asking them to do something illegal or at least grossly
unethical. It also probably be means that there is a strong culture of "the
ends justify the means."

